# Spikes question



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

The metal piece that slides over the top end of the spike, to keep the calf cushion from sliding off, does that have to be as low as possible when you put the screws in (allowing no vertical movement of cushion) or can the screws be placed in the most convenient holes?


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

just attempted my first climb. total failure. every time I apply weight to one leg the whole calf support bar and cushion rotate inward, giving me virtually no support. I'm wondering if I'm suppoed to have a third strap at the top. I called a former tree climber buddy of mine. He's too old to climb himself but he agreed to help me get my set up right and guide me through a few 10' ascents/descents.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 6, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> The metal piece that slides over the top end of the spike, to keep the calf cushion from sliding off, does that have to be as low as possible when you put the screws in (allowing no vertical movement of cushion) or can the screws be placed in the most convenient holes?


the height of the upper section is adjustable to fit your leg that's why there are several holes in the shank.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 6, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> the height of the upper section is adjustable to fit your leg that's why there are several holes in the shank.




I thought I had the screws in the shank in the right position for my legs. both the boot strap and the calf strap were tight, but the shank would still rotate around my leg when I applied weight (I'm fat BTW 240). I'll try adjusting the upper section and see if I get different results.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 6, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> I thought I had the screws in the shank in the right position for my legs. both the boot strap and the calf strap were tight, but the shank would still rotate around my leg when I applied weight (I'm fat BTW 240). I'll try adjusting the upper section and see if I get different results.


lol...........285 here, they do the same thing on me, I'm going to try some different pads, you are wearing some good boots with a heal aren't you.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 7, 2008)

they are Redwings, the high tops. Pretty well defined heel. I'm going to get two more straps to go around the top through the loop on that adjustable metal piece.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 8, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> they are Redwings, the high tops. Pretty well defined heel. I'm going to get two more straps to go around the top through the loop on that adjustable metal piece.


better than what I have, mine are just Carolina linesman boots, I was in a dead oak today for 1 hour and when I got down I had to sit down for about 30 minutes so my legs and feet would go back to feeling normal from being on the spikes all that time.........I need to lose weight...............


----------



## juststumps (Sep 8, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> The metal piece that slides over the top end of the spike, to keep the calf cushion from sliding off, does that have to be as low as possible when you put the screws in (allowing no vertical movement of cushion) or can the screws be placed in the most convenient holes?





Stihl Alive said:


> just attempted my first climb. total failure. every time I apply weight to one leg the whole calf support bar and cushion rotate inward, giving me virtually no support. I'm wondering if I'm suppoed to have a third strap at the top. I called a former tree climber buddy of mine. He's too old to climb himself but he agreed to help me get my set up right and guide me through a few 10' ascents/descents.



here , check this out....your set up might be wrong...

http://www.buckinghammfg.com/instructionsandwarnings/CLIMBWARN_082008.pdf

buckingham intruction page...

check your height adjustment,,,, make sure you have the left pad on the left spur...and make sure you have the left spur on the left leg,, etc

i have soft velcro pads on mine,, but the shank digs into my leg too hard to turn.....hope this helps, can't hurt.. js


----------



## juststumps (Sep 8, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> they are Redwings, the high tops. Pretty well defined heel. I'm going to get two more straps to go around the top through the loop on that adjustable metal piece.



you do aready have a strap from your pad going thru the loop on the top????? don't you???


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 9, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> every time I apply weight to one leg the whole calf support bar and cushion rotate inward, giving me virtually no support. I'm wondering if I'm suppoed to have a third strap at the top.



I've had this happen to me too in the past, especially with the basic "L" pads. I switched to pads with two straps at the top, and they're heavy, but worth it for the extra comfort. There are other even better, more expensive ones out there, look around and check them all out. 

The thing that I think will make the most difference in keeping the pad and shank from rotating forward around your leg is to take a wrap around the shank with your bottom strap before buckling it. It helps to stabilize the shank from rotating quite a bit for me.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 9, 2008)

juststumps said:


> you do aready have a strap from your pad going thru the loop on the top????? don't you???




nope, that was it. had the pad below that loop. When I applied pressure to the spike it was only natural for it to spin. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 9, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> just attempted my first climb. total failure. every time I apply weight to one leg the whole calf support bar and cushion rotate inward, giving me virtually no support. I'm wondering if I'm suppoed to have a third strap at the top. I called a former tree climber buddy of mine. He's too old to climb himself but he agreed to help me get my set up right and guide me through a few 10' ascents/descents.




Climbed a pine today. Very fun. My friend was very helpful and gave me lots of useful, hands on info.(told me a nasty story about a guy topping without a wire core lanyard. got in a hurry and fell 50 ft to his death)

Let me ask the tree care pros here a question: I want to climb at least one tree every day for practice. There are hundreds of pines behind my house. Does one ascent/descent with spikes damage a pine that bad? My wife's cousin owns the land and said he didn't care what I did, but if this is going to slowly kill all these trees I want him to know before he gives me free reign. 

thanks,


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 9, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> Let me ask the tree care pros here a question: I want to climb at least one tree every day for practice. There are hundreds of pines behind my house. Does one ascent/descent with spikes damage a pine that bad? My wife's cousin owns the land and said he didn't care what I did, but if this is going to slowly kill all these trees I want him to know before he gives me free reign.
> 
> thanks,


I know there will be many people here who say "don't spike the trees" well, if spiking trees kills them then every tree along a power company ROW would be dead or dying, no, it's not the best thing for the tree but it will live, just use a different tree everyday then you will not mark up one tree badly and you wont get accustom to just one tree.


----------



## juststumps (Sep 9, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> nope, that was it. had the pad below that loop. When I applied pressure to the spike it was only natural for it to spin. Thanks for the help.



there you go,,, easy fix... good luck.. js


----------



## ddhlakebound (Sep 9, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> Let me ask the tree care pros here a question: I want to climb at least one tree every day for practice. There are hundreds of pines behind my house. Does one ascent/descent with spikes damage a pine that bad? My wife's cousin owns the land and said he didn't care what I did, but if this is going to slowly kill all these trees I want him to know before he gives me free reign.
> 
> thanks,



IMHO, Spiking up a few to learn and acheive a comfort level is not good, but acceptable for the purpose of learning. I spiked lots and lots of trims when I worked in line clearance, and most rural line clearance is done with spikes, but just for strength training and rec climbing, you should start learning about spikeless climbing. Spikeless will be much less harmful to the trees, and it's a much better full body workout than spike climbing. 

Check out the Tree Climbers Companion, it will help you with both spike and spikeless climbing a great deal.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 10, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> I have a saddle and need a little help on the correct way to fit my lanyard. *I don't plan to climb anything with this equipment until I know what I'm doing.* I'm reading "The Tree Climber's Companion" now and I have a new saddle, spikes and lanyard. Will someone who has a lot of patience explain how the lanyard goes through the rings and around the tree?





Stihl Alive said:


> I've learned quite a bit since the first post. *I'll be mostly climbing pines to top them out so people can get DirecTV signal (my real job).* In these cases, do most of you really see the need for a safety rope and a full suspension saddle? Thanks for all the advice.





Stihl Alive said:


> I don't walk roofs and peak dishes anymore. I work in management now (big mistake). But that's beside the point. Like I said, I don't plan on behaving recklessly or doing something I shoudn't. I'm just a novice. Just telling me to tuck my tail and run is not advice. *I'm going to cut the trees. That's been decided. I'll learn what I have to and do it.* Just like anyone else. I'll use literature, sites like this, word or]f mouth, and hands on training to learn what I need to know, then do what needs to be done.





Stihl Alive said:


> There are jobs that are much more hazardous than topping trees. If I was a member here and mentioned trying to start one of those jobs, would you have problem with it? I don't want to simplify or minimize the hard work of anyone on here. *But it's not rocket surgery. I've taken down hundreds of trees from the ground (safely) and now I plan to take some down from the top.* It is certainly more dangerous but not unachievable. I have set up a job Tuesday, taking down 10 pines. I will be working beside a man that has been climbing trees for 15 years, and on the ground with his father (30 yrs). I'll make sure they have the link to let you know I've died. I'm sure you'll mourn.



Where to begin......

Says he doesn't plan on behaving recklessly or doing something he shoudn't.

In the first post you tell us you don't plan to climb anything until you know what you're doing.

Then in the 4th post you have a job involving climbing sceduled tuesday.


This from a man who by his own words : 

Doesn't know how to use his spurs or even adjust his spurs.
Doesn't know how the landyard attaches to the saddle and around the tree........ Please ! 
Doesn't know if he really needs a safety rope.


It's people like you who are the bane of this industry.
They don't know what they are doing or what it should cost.

But they run around and represent themselve to the customers as " A Treeman".

Give me a break.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 10, 2008)

I got the spurs adjusted correctly. I talked with someone about how to best position the lanyard and use my weight. I went up the tree. I came down the tree. How did I improperly use my equipment? How did I behave in a reckless manner? What's your problem?

EDIT: I don't call myself a "tree man". Slapping me around on the internet is not going to keep me from learning and climbing and cutting. Do you think I'm going to move to GA and ruin the reputation of every real "treeman" in the state?


----------



## RedlineIt (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi there, Stihl Alive,

First of all, underwear goes on inside the pants. 

Second, spurs stay on the ground for a trim, learn to climb on ropes, and always have your ropes ready for a quick but controlled rappel to safety. 


--------------------------

I'm an arborist and ISA certified climber. I'm thinking of installing satellite dishes on the weekends. 

Question: Does the lumpy part or the smooth part point at the sky? It's not rocket surgery, just need basic pointers.


RedlineIt


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll be fine guys. thanks for the concern.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 11, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> Do you think I'm going to move to GA and ruin the reputation of every real "treeman" in the state?



   

Absolutely no chance of that in Ga.

Or anywhere else.......

You can't ruin a real Treemans Reputation.


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 12, 2008)

what does a "real treeman" look like, does he have limbs coming out of his........you know, um, back side???














ok, I'm just kidding around don't take offense.............:greenchainsaw:


----------



## drm153 (Sep 14, 2008)

*stihl alive*

I use Buckingham pads with the steel insert. It wraps around the front of your shin and keeps the turning effect to a min. I'm a lineman for the power co. and beleive me when I tell you they are far more comfy then the others. I have them on a set of bashlin aluminum spurs. I perfer the bashins because they seem to keep the foot out farther from the tree or pole then the others. Just my .02 if anybody wants to model # I can check.


----------



## Bearcreek (Sep 15, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I have these on one pair of my climbing spikes. Really nice.
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=21132&catID=



Agreed! Those aluminum pads make a world of difference.


----------



## Jlarnard (Sep 15, 2008)

Funny story;
I was called by a fella that wanted a job and claimed to be an expierienced climber. He then went on to tell me about the many tough jobs he had done. I just so happened to fire a guy that very morning before I got the call. I said be here tomorrow AM.
We went to a job, straight forward tree, perfect for even a first time climber. I pointed him to the gear, and said take your pick. What must have been 15 minutes later he comes walking across the yard fully geared up. He steps up to the tree and looks down at his feet and pauses for a moment. He wrapped the buckstrap around the tree, and started to climb. He had put the spikes on the wrong feet so that the gaffs were on the outside. Much to my surprise he made it about 3 spikings that way. At about 3 feet into the tree, he turns, looks at me and says, your spikes suck. I was laughing so hard I couldn't even tell him to come back down. Luckily for him I had a belay line in the tree, as he finally fell from the 3 feet. I actually kept the little liar for the day as a groundman, which he had obviously had much practice at.
Now I know you are thinking there is no way he could have even climbed 3 feet, but the pigeon toed fella pulled it off.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Sep 22, 2008)

RedlineIt said:


> Hi there, Stihl Alive,
> 
> First of all, underwear goes on inside the pants.
> 
> ...


----------

